# Finding the right miralax dose?(Help please)



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi. I have noticed that 1 cup of miralax doesnt do much, or if it does, it takes awhile. Do you have any suggestions on how to tweak the dosage? ive been trying 1 cup, 2 cups, 1 1/3rd cup and 1 1/2 cup so far. Thanks for your help. I cant afford the expensive meds


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Thinking like a scientist what I would do is

If 1 cup isn't enough after doing 1 cup every day for a week is go up to 1 and 1/4 cup for a week then 1 and 1/2 cup for a week then 1 and 3/4 cup

I also might see if splitting the dose rather than one big dose a day worked better. so maybe if 1 cup wasn't enough add the additional amounts 12 hours off rather than just more all at the same tiem.


----------



## StacyP (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Kathleen, thank you for responding. I bumped up to 1.3 cups today and am waiting to see what happens. What I wanted to ask you is why do you have to wait on a week intervals?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My thoughts, thinking as someone who is experimenting, is that if transit time is normally up to 72 hours and if one is likely on that end of the range being constipated chronically, that a week gives you at least some time with all the stool in the colon having the same dose of osmotic in it.

Even without that timing of stool for most things I tend to be try it for a week before making another change (sometimes even 2 weeks) as IBS can vary from day to day and a week or two of data gives you a good feel for the range of the effectiveness of that treatment/dose. If you keep changing what you are doing every day you don't know if it is that you changed something or it was just that day was a bad or good IBS day.


----------

